# Groomer used human shampoo??



## RawFedHavs (Mar 26, 2016)

Last time my pups were at the groomer (I groom them at home now), the groomer used a human product on him. I think it was Aveda Shampure line for the fluffy haired one and the Rahua shampoo for the fine haired one. 

The Rahua one doesn't look so bad as it's mostly natural but the Aveda one has a lot more other ingredients in it. It isn't the only thing she uses, and she actually did ask if we thought it's fine. If not she uses a dog shampoo & conditioner. I didn't mind, not knowing any better and I must say it made their hair super soft and helped a ton with matting. 

I use a dog shampoo at home now but have not been able to achieve the same soft and cleanliness. BTW, I'm absolutely not planning to switch to a human shampoo. As far as I know it messes up their PH? 

Basically I'm wondering if any of you do this, or know someone who does and what your take on it is?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

My spoos' groomer mentioned using Pantene on her dogs and their breeder recommended baby shampoo when I asked. I (and their groomer) use dog shampoo on them regularly.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I bathe my crew weekly in horse shampoo (Cowboy Magic)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's really not a big deal. As other said, baby and horse shampoo is fine. Aveda products are expensive though! I'd avoid them just because of that.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I bathe my crew weekly in horse shampoo (Cowboy Magic)





elrohwen said:


> It's really not a big deal. As other said, baby and horse shampoo is fine. Aveda products are expensive though! I'd avoid them just because of that.


I don't really groom my dogs being short haired and nearly self cleaning, but I had to comment on this because I remember growing up using horse shampoo in our house (yes, for the humans, same thing we used at the barn) and it was way better than the equal priced human shampoo. I had recently bought some minimalist (no dye, no scent and such) puppy shampoo for the foster dog and it was sitting by the shower when my mom came to visit-- she asked if I had gotten a new gentle shampoo for her to use 

Basically, simple ingredient shampoo is pretty much the same for humans, dogs and horses as long as it is all rinsed well afterwards. It doesn't take anything fancy to give a good clean and soft coat.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

A lot of Afghan people use human shampoo, usually Pantene. What dog shampoo are you currently using?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I read something online about human hair products being bad for dogs' coats due to pH differences... Is that a myth?

I bathe mine so infrequently that I've used human products. Nothing bad came of it.


----------



## RawFedHavs (Mar 26, 2016)

animalcraker said:


> A lot of Afghan people use human shampoo, usually Pantene. What dog shampoo are you currently using?


I was using the Pet Head products, specifically the Creme Rinse & Watermelon Shampoo. Their fur is getting longer now so I'm looking for a product for long fur. They're both havanese, one is cotton coated (I call him a high maintenance cloud) and the other has silky, in between curly & wavy hair. I'm thinking of purchasing some Chris Christensen products as a lot of Havanese owners seem to like it. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Back when I worked as a bather for a groomer, she used human shampoo for grey/white hair on all the white dogs, it really brightened up their coat a ton, and didn't harm them in the least. The important thing with any shampoo is that it gets completely rinsed out of the dog's coat, so long as you do that, it really doesn't do any harm.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

RawFedHavs said:


> I was using the Pet Head products, specifically the Creme Rinse & Watermelon Shampoo. Their fur is getting longer now so I'm looking for a product for long fur. They're both havanese, one is cotton coated (I call him a high maintenance cloud) and the other has silky, in between curly & wavy hair. I'm thinking of purchasing some Chris Christensen products as a lot of Havanese owners seem to like it. Do you have any recommendations?


I use Christ Christensen products for my dogs and I wouldn't use anything else. I tried a bunch of different shampoos/conditioners but this is the only one that works for my poodle mix who has kind of wirey, wavey hair, on my Great Pyr who has long-ish cottony hair, and my Rott mix who has a lab-like coat. The scent isn't too strong and it leaves them very shiny and doesn't leave behind any residue on their coat.


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2016)

I have a Havanese as well so would be interested to know if the Chris Christensen shampoo products work well for their fine hair that clumps and mats so easily!

..and I keep Rascal in a puppy cut so I can't imagine how RawFedHavs can deal with longer hair. Hats off to you!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I use Chris Christensen exclusively on my Afghans and love all of their products! I've used a variety of other shampoos for previous show dogs, but never got the same results. I have converted quite a few of the old time Afghan people who used human shampoo over to Chris Christensen because it just works better, you know what to expect from each product, and you get consistent results every time even when traveling to dog shows and using unknown water sources. 

The only other shampoo I would even consider switching to would be LaserLites but it's so astronomically expensive that I can't justify spending that sort of money just to test out the product. The price I pay for a gallon of Chris Christensen shampoo is the same for only 16oz of LaserLites shampoo.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm dubious about the pH thing just based on the fact that we use the same water on both dogs and humans without ill effect.


----------



## RawFedHavs (Mar 26, 2016)

Constance said:


> I have a Havanese as well so would be interested to know if the Chris Christensen shampoo products work well for their fine hair that clumps and mats so easily!
> 
> ..and I keep Rascal in a puppy cut so I can't imagine how RawFedHavs can deal with longer hair. Hats off to you!


It should arrive some time in the next week, I'll be sure to update whether or not it works. I hope it does! And havs are cute in both puppy cuts or show coats and even all shaved down! In fact he was shaved during his coat blowing which was an absolute nightmare and still looked adorable, albeit a little bit like a bobble headed alien.


----------



## RawFedHavs (Mar 26, 2016)

sydneynicole said:


> I use Christ Christensen products for my dogs and I wouldn't use anything else. I tried a bunch of different shampoos/conditioners but this is the only one that works for my poodle mix who has kind of wirey, wavey hair, on my Great Pyr who has long-ish cottony hair, and my Rott mix who has a lab-like coat. The scent isn't too strong and it leaves them very shiny and doesn't leave behind any residue on their coat.


One of mine has sort of wirey hair on his legs (it's a different texture from the rest of his body which is wavy) and the other as I mentioned is cottony, so I'm glad to know that it works for your dogs. I have also tried Pet Silk products but found the scent to be too soapy, it's great that the C. C. products don't smell as much.


----------



## roycee (Aug 16, 2016)

I've even read some owners use dishwashing liquid on their dogs.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

roycee said:


> I've even read some owners use dishwashing liquid on their dogs.


Dawn blue can be used to wash a heavily dirty dog, kill fleas, and remove any topical toxins that the pet may have accidentally gotten into. They use its for oil spill animals all the time. However it should not be used on a regular basis, and if you must use it, try to only use it on the areas in need of a deep cleaning like the paws only. The dishwashing soap will destroy the coat and leave it dry, brittle, and completely zap the skin of all of it protective oils. If you must use dawn be sure to completely rinse it out of the coat and follow up with a high quality deep conditioner. 

If you have a dog that gets frequently soiled and stained it would be better to invest in a quality clarifying shampoo that it's designed to deeply clean the coat without striping it of its essential oils. My personal favorite is Clean Start from Chris Cristensen. 

For those considering buying C.C. products, they do have a website that you can order direct and for the most part the shipping is fairly reasonable. You also get a free sample product with every online order, just be sure to select your product on the checkout screen. If your not ready to commit to an online order or don't want to pay shipping, then most dog shows have a vendor or two on site that carry C.C. products.


----------

